# Best place for woodies online



## Levara (Nov 18, 2016)

Hi  I'm wondering where the best place is these days to get woodies shipped to your door? I have a bearded dragon whose diet mostle consists of crickets, veggies and pellets (when I cant get crickets) but Im fairly remote and can't always get crickets. Thanks for any help you can give! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wally (Nov 18, 2016)

Try [MENTION=39688]briansworms[/MENTION]


----------



## briansworms (Nov 18, 2016)

Thanks Wally
I send woodies all over Australia. 145 repeat customers can't be wrong. Happy to make it 146 lol.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Nov 18, 2016)

I buy from Brian,first class service.
Which reminds me I need some more.....hey Brian


----------



## briansworms (Nov 19, 2016)

My roaches appeared on the NRL Footy Show. Just sokd another 3 kg to a TV production company so they are almost famous. 
Let me know Rick when your ready.


----------

